# Wine or Liquor Rack



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I made this rack from repurposed lumber...mostly pallet boards...with lots of nails!

I added a couple of extension blocks to make the storage shelf 4 1/2 inches deep so bigger wine bottles and/or liter size liquor bottles will fit. Now if only I had some! This may be a good excuse to procure a new bottle of Jack!

The rack for the hanging stemware has slots for 4 glasses. I wanted 5 but I figured they would be too crowded or wouldn't fit, so four it is. The top shelf is made from two boards so it extends forward by 3/4 inch. That will make a nice spot for decorative items.

I have enough material to make at least four of these racks, and probably several more (three pallets still in the bed of the truck). :grin:

WARNING! This is not a fine woodworking project! >

Here are a few pics.
Hope you like 'em.
Mike


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I like it but in my humble opinion the 2 bottles on the far right of the sketch up are the better fit. Particularly the Jameson! :sold:


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Ahhh, another user of pallet wood. Been doing a lot of that lately myself. Do you make to sell, or just for yourself?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

kklowell said:


> Ahhh, another user of pallet wood. Been doing a lot of that lately myself. Do you make to sell, or just for yourself?


I posted the drawing on Facebook and got three orders from our friends and family!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@MtStringer

Well done on the orders. But now it becomes "work". Unless of course you benefit from the 2 bottles in question. :dance3:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JFPNCM said:


> I like it but in my humble opinion the 2 bottles on the far right of the sketch up are the better fit. Particularly the Jameson! :sold:


I disagree . A couple 26ers of Gibsons Finest would fit better yet 

Nice job Mike . Functional , and the price was right


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> @MtStringer
> 
> Well done on the orders. But now it becomes "work". Unless of course you benefit from the 2 bottles in question. :dance3:


Mike has his own "sub contractor/finishing department". He just designs it and tells her what to do.

HJ

Hi Pat


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm jealous...I have a couple of thinsg for sale and not one response yet.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice job Mike. Reminds me I really must make a wine rack, it's a job that's been on the list for about 10 years 
4 glass slots seems like a good number, since wine glasses are so often sold in sets of 4.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Mike has his own "sub contractor/finishing department". He just designs it and tells her what to do.
> 
> HJ
> 
> Hi Pat


John if you believe Mike tells her what to do you must not be married!!! :laugh2:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...you sure do keep busy...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

now that is '''rustic'''

I like it Mike..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> John if you believe Mike tells her what to do you must not be married!!! :laugh2:


I'm married, Don. But mine doesn't even want to know which end of a paint brush goes in the can, let alone turn her loose with power tools, or something like a hammer. Nope. Ain't gonna happen.

She stays away from my tools and mounts, and I don't bother her yarn and thread stuff, unless she needs something made. Those needles are sharp!

Her tool of choice is a keyboard, but will rough it and use a pen if needbe.

Mike's gets right in there and gets it done. And does a great job, too!!

HJ

Love you dear.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Got two more put together. Looks like there may be several more to go. One will be for a young couple that is getting married soon. They are having a country/rustic type wedding. Boots and jeans and anything rustic. :surprise::grin:

For the two pictured, I left off the bottom board with the slots cut for the stem glasses. That is so I can stain the rack if desired. then I can attach the board.


----------

